# Back from hog happenin



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Lookin' forward to the pics!   18th ain't bad, unless there were 18 teams..   Most important, have a good time and learn!!


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Lookin' forward to the pics!   18th ain't bad, unless there were 18 teams..   Most important, have a good time and learn!!


Well there had to be at least 19, or the two catagories that they came in 19th their entry really sucked. LOL 8-[ 

Can't wait for the pics and some stories.  There has to be some stories. :!:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have posted what I did if I knew they came in dead last...  8-[


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have posted what I did if I knew they came in dead last...  8-[[/quote:11doutrw]
Oh... I would have. #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 6, 2006)

That's a tough comp.  Congrats, and most importantly, glad you had fun!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 6, 2006)

Way to go Big E.  I have heard that contest is a good one.


----------



## Finney (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: photos from hog happenin in lincolnton*



			
				bige1 said:
			
		

> Hello q'ers, here are a few photos from the cookoff, i'll post a few more soon my ribs are on the other digital..thanks  BIG"E"
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... nn_speed=1


Link didn't work for me. :badgrin:


----------



## Finney (Jun 8, 2006)

Worked that time... =D>   Good pics.
Thanks for sharing.  We like food porn.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

I like how koday offer the options to put you pics on a mug for me


----------

